# New Rider - Goggles help



## itshere (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi - Can you guys recommend me a good but not expensive snowboard goggles? 

I want something that I can ride in the All day - from sunlight to low light(evening). 

this one seems nice on amazon....

Ski Goggles, Patec Snowboard Goggles Windproof Skate Goggles Unisex Snow Goggles with UV400 Protection,Anti-Fog Double Lens, Wide Angle Detachable Lens

but its about 15VTL and not sure if thats good for night skiing. 

Thanks!


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

15VTL is very dark. You want 70-90. Clear white works perfect.

Get googles with 2 lenses. So you can change. if it's day or night.
I got SPY Platoon for cheap. I got several frames, ans lenses.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Best all purpose lens color I've had has been rose color. I keep meaning to see if I can find a dragon x2 rose lens but I'm either too cheap or too lazy to get another lens. I think if I couldn't change lens I woyld favor the rose. Maybe there is new and better tech/colors out there now but that was my Goggle(arnette rose color) for 10 years and the last 2 have been the dragon x2

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## itshere (Feb 16, 2016)

those are all over $100


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look for some Electric EGVs or VonZipper Cleavers. Really solid peripheral on both and both should come with 2 lenses. Should be able to find either from last season for under $100.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

best thing you can do to save money is go to a shop and try them on. not all goggles fit(especially if you're asian.) and even if they do fit, they won't fit your helmet. 

if they don't fit, they have a gap on your face and let's cold air right into your eyes, or some unwanted pressure points.

if you go to a shop, don't do the sleezy thing by trying them on and then buying them on the internet. if you're planning to do that go to REI or dick's, some big store chain. 


if you're adamant on not going to a store, get the electrolites from electric $120. I like the brose red, because of no color distortion, but brose blue is preffered by most people (bronze tint). fits white people and asians perfectly. has a wide field of view, low vertical field of view, light as shit and 1 lens all conditions.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

itshere said:


> I want something that I can ride in the All day - from sunlight to low light(evening).


IMO this is basically impossible to find.

I only wear a clear lens for night riding. I've ridden with a Hi-Vis yellow as well, however imo anything darker than that you're going to have issues riding under artificial light during the evening / low light. 
Have you ever driven a car with tinted windows at night? Trying to see out of them sucks.

Sure you can wear a tinted lens at night and still ride but its going to be a lot harder to see any bumps, uneven terrain, small rocks, land minds, etc. unless you're only riding 100% directly under the lights.

If you can't afford goggles from a board shop or goggles with 2 lenses, I personally wouldn't get no-names off ebay or amazon. I'd rather go to Costco and get the cheapo bolle's or whatever they are selling.

GL


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Motogp990 said:


> IMO this is basically impossible to find.
> 
> I only wear a clear lens for night riding. I've ridden with a Hi-Vis yellow as well, however imo anything darker than that you're going to have issues riding under artificial light during the evening / low light.
> Have you ever driven a car with tinted windows at night? Trying to see out of them sucks.
> ...


did you check out the new 1 condition lenses that dragon/electric make? they're pretty nice. not sure how the electric ones will do at night riding, but I'm guessing they'll still be great. the dragon one is interesting.
[ame]https://vimeo.com/191883987[/ame]


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think I could wear any transition lenses. They remind me too much of when I was in Jr. High and you'd see some dweebs with the transition prescription glasses trying to be cool.

I went the other cool guy route and balled out by getting the sunglass clipons for my glasses haha


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Motogp990 said:


> I don't think I could wear any transition lenses. They remind me too much of when I was in Jr. High and you'd see some dweebs with the transition prescription glasses trying to be cool.
> 
> I went the other cool guy route and balled out by getting the sunglass clipons for my glasses haha


I didn't care so much if they were wearing those, but I do remember making fun of someone in jr. high because he was wearing those transition lenses indoors and they were still dark as sunglasses.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

depend on the usual condition, light on the hill...what is the local's go to lenses? In pnw its smith blue sensors...you can get cheaper fuse or the higher i/o's. But what ever...goggs that fit, that are useful in the usual conditions are part of the essential items. Riding blind is a shitshow and can result in a season ender...don't cheap out.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Spy platoon for sale for $68 on TheClymb. Two lenses, as I've said.
You can use this invite: The Gear You Need. Up To 70% Below Retail.? | The Clymb for another $10 off.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Motogp990 said:


> IMO this is basically impossible to find.
> 
> I only wear a clear lens for night riding. I've ridden with a Hi-Vis yellow as well, however imo anything darker than that you're going to have issues riding under artificial light during the evening / low light.
> Have you ever driven a car with tinted windows at night? Trying to see out of them sucks.
> ...


Do you prefer hi-yellow or clear for night riding(artificial light)?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

basser said:


> Do you prefer hi-yellow or clear for night riding(artificial light)?


I prefer clear. 

At my local hill they have night riding, if you're directly under the lighting there isn't much of a difference but when I go in the shadows or where it's not as brightly lit, imo clear is significantly better. 
To the point where I had a seal break on my clear lens and instead of just using my yellow, I bought another clear.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Motogp990 said:


> I prefer clear.
> 
> At my local hill they have night riding, if you're directly under the lighting there isn't much of a difference but when I go in the shadows or where it's not as brightly lit, imo clear is significantly better.
> To the point where I had a seal break on my clear lens and instead of just using my yellow, I bought another clear.


Word. It's interesting to hear that because everyone always recommends hi-yellow even for night riding. Hi yellow is also almost double the price of a clear lens.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

It may just be a personal preference thing. And clear is obv not as cool as a yellow. 
However, now that I have you looking for a clear, you'll prob end up not liking it and curse me for making you buy it when you could have put the money toward a yellow, haha.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Motogp990 said:


> It may just be a personal preference thing. And clear is obv not as cool as a yellow.
> However, now that I have you looking for a clear, you'll prob end up not liking it and curse me for making you buy it when you could have put the money toward a yellow, haha.


nope, it's just you opinion which is totally cool. I'm planning on getting goggles within a month so i'm just getting a bunch of info before I make a purchase.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

basser said:


> nope, it's just you opinion which is totally cool. I'm planning on getting goggles within a month so i'm just getting a bunch of info before I make a purchase.


Fwiw my daily driver is an Oakley vr50 lens. I use clear for night/low vis and I use a spy bronze w/ red spectra for blue bird.


----------



## itshere (Feb 16, 2016)

Spy | The Clymb

How about this one? How do I know what VTL% it is? will it be suitable for day/night?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

this is the worst time of the season to try and find a deal on snow sports equipment.

In general, the more mirrored a lens is, the more it's going to be geared toward brighter conditions (sun). Flat light or low light lenses tend to be relatively clear with maybe a yellow or pink hue. 

In my experience, none of the "quick change" lens systems are ever quick or easy enough. I prefer having two complete goggles, one set up for bright light and one for flat light. I leave the ones I'm not wearing in the car...they're always ready to go without any wasted time or hassles.

Spy are some of the better quality "inexpensive" goggle brands. Dragon are also very good, but cheaper (I'm wearing Dragon "Rogue" in my avatar)...and, unlike Spy, Dragon lenses VLT is easy to find on their website.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just saying...transition lens don't work cause they cant change fast enough when you hit some shade as ur zooming along


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

IMO get a Smith goggle with the lense color called (blue) Sensor Mirror

just get a cheap model with this color lense

best all around color imo (if its not sunny I gotta use yellows, but if you want one lense for everything, get this one)


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

extra0 said:


> this is the worst time of the season to try and find a deal on snow sports equipment.


Boxing day sales. Everywhere.




extra0 said:


> In my experience, none of the "quick change" lens systems are ever quick or easy enough. I prefer having two complete goggles, one set up for bright light and one for flat light. I leave the ones I'm not wearing in the car...they're always ready to go without any wasted time or hassles.


Missing fingers or arthritis is the only reason for not being able to change a Smith I/O series lens in under a minute. Anon M series uses magnets, I haven't used them but assume they're super fast. 

All that said, I also simply prefer one (rose) lens for all conditions, come spring I might grab a blue bird lens.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been sooooooo frustrated the last two weeks trying to find goggles. I went up riding last Monday and planned on going into the ski shop to buy/try on some new goggles, I made sure I had my helmet with me for proper fitment, but the problem I found was that they were all too narrow so I grabbed mine to compare frame width and mine were 1/2" to 3/4" wider then all of the new ones. Needless to say I didn't buy any


----------

